# Stock splash screen



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anybody have the stock splash screen image (The white one with the HTC logo)?

I need to return to stock for a warranty return and I can not find the image anywhere.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll upload one

Here it is: http://www.mediafire.com/?24dx1l59ttvbk33


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you unroot, which I recommend if you're returning it for warranty, any unroot tool that returns you to S-Off should return the boot image to stock... it did for me when I used trter10's unroot tool.

Xoomin with Tapatalk 2


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the image.

I wasn't sure if the unrooting tools would change the image back to stock so I figured that I would flash it back before I lost root.


----------

